# carb heat spacers



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Where can I find a good buy on 1/2 inch Tri-Power heat dissipation spacers for my 66? Secondaries seem to boil when shut off


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These guys have 1/4" 
https://pontiactripower.com/collections/1966-tripower

I saw 1/2" on EPAY.


----------

